

Ask HN: Favorite domain registrar? - llambda

This has come up before, but it&#x27;s nice to revisit every now and then in case some new, better options have surfaced.
======
sfrechtling
I like [http://namecheap.com](http://namecheap.com) \- It is cheap, and does
everything I need it to.

~~~
duiker101
I go with namecheap too, no problems at all, just works and it's not
complicated. Can't be happier.

------
xroche
[https://www.gandi.net/](https://www.gandi.net/) might not be the cheapest,
but is without doubt the most trustworthy and ethical

~~~
zachrose
They also give you a free SSL cert with your domain, and their UX for things
beyond purchasing the domain doesn't suck.

------
look_lookatme
[https://iwantmyname.com/](https://iwantmyname.com/) is very, very good.

~~~
Gigablah
Seconding this. I've used it for more than a year, very happy with the spartan
no-nonsense interface.

------
zachlatta
I recently switched from [http://www.name.com/](http://www.name.com/) to
[http://www.namecheap.com/](http://www.namecheap.com/) because Namecheap
accepts Bitcoin. All has been well thus far.

~~~
OafTobark
Aside from the bitcoin reason, was there anything wrong with Name.com?

------
iajrz
[http://domainhelp.tucows.com/](http://domainhelp.tucows.com/)

------
dham
[http://www.name.com](http://www.name.com)

------
bitsweet
dnsimple.com

